# Where to buy cropped tops showing navel?



## SweetCheeks (Aug 22, 2009)

.....


----------



## User35 (Aug 22, 2009)

amiclubwear.com

greatglam.com <<<Im pretty sure thats 1 

and google foreplay clothing, they got trendy club type clothes


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 23, 2009)

im pretty sure american apparel has some alsoo i think forever21


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah I see them everywhere it seems, Forever21, Kohls, Target....


----------



## Little Addict (Aug 23, 2009)

american apparel definitely.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 24, 2009)

Topshop does good ones ^_^


----------



## joanbrent (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw some at Frover 21 and some on eBay!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 30, 2009)

Forever 21 or American Apparel for sure would carry that style!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 30, 2009)

They sell loads in Topshop!


----------

